# Old Age - in Black and White



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a grayscale costume I want to do. The character is probably in his 70s. Old(ish) man, white hair, clothes entirely in B&W. I have heard old age makeup is the hardest to do, so why not add the complication of grayscale, am I right?

I'm looking at old age makeup tutorials, and what i want to know is whether anyone has done an old age grayscale makeup? I can't think why they would, unless they were doing an B&W costume, but I know I am not the first.

So, has anyone out there done this? Any particular tutorials I should be looking at? I've seen plenty for both grayscale and old age.. but never one for both.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You can do a decent job by doing a basic "paint and powder" age makeup with creme colors. Just follow your favorite highlight and shadow guide, but use a grey foundation color, black shadows, and white highlights.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_Chicken said:


> You can do a decent job by doing a basic "paint and powder" age makeup with creme colors. Just follow your favorite highlight and shadow guide, but use a grey foundation color, black shadows, and white highlights.


Thanks. I have a lot of practicing to do.


----------

